# newline in Oracle DB



## mp123 (3. September 2013)

Hallo,
wie kann man mittels eines updates einen String mit Leerzeichen in Oracle 
einfügen. Konkret geht es darum:
Es gibt eine sql-Datei mit einem update-Statement, das ein varchar - Feld mit einem
String updated, der Leerzeilen hat.
Diese sql-Datei wird von SQLPlus ausgeführt.
Der Text soll dann in einer Textarea dargestellt werden.
Mit ||chr(10)|| und ||chr(13)|| habe ich es schon versucht, es klappt aber nicht.
Auch \n hat nichts gebracht. Die Zeilenumbrüche werden nicht angezeigt.

Danke schonmal im Voraus für die Antworten.

Grüße
mp123


----------



## Yaslaw (4. September 2013)

Mit was zeigst du dir das Feld den an? Mit PHP? HTML? SQL Developer?


----------



## mp123 (4. September 2013)

Es wird in einer HTML-Textarea angezeigt.


----------



## Biber3 (4. September 2013)

Moin mp123,

wenn nun tatsächlich bei dir nach dem Updatestatement je nach deiner Oracle-Umgebung entweder chr(10) oder chr (13) oder gar "chr(13) und chr(10)" in deinem VARCHAR-Feld stehen, kannst du doch diesen String "richtig" an die HTML-Textarea übergeben.

Teste es doch vorher, was dir in dem Stringfeld angekommen ist

```
select replace( deinVARCHARFeld, chr(10), '<br>') 
from deineTabelle;
-- oder --
 select replace( deinVARCHARFeld, chr(13), '<br>') 
from deineTabelle;
```

Denn weder das chr(10) noch das chr(13) wird in einer Oracle-Gui angezeigt (oder bestenfalls als schwarzes Kästchen).

Du bekommst es selbst in Oracle über SqlPlus* nur auf den Schirm mit "set wrap on", aber das hilft dir ja auch nix.

Gruß
Biber


----------

